# Prices and recoil pads



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got two questions, the first is how and when do you talk a seller down on the price of a gun. Thus far, I have never haggled on a firearm. Is it even possible to try this at a chain store or is it only applicable to small mom and pop shops?

The second question, which recoil pad is the best?

Thanks, Tiger

Edit: One more question, who makes the best gun case under 200 bucks?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

iv'e heard good things about the sims recoil pad. i have the sims stuff on my bow and that stuff works great.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

MT Limb saver all the way! 25% reduction in felt recoil from my experience.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

It is always possible to haggle when it comes to firearms. Cabelas, Scheels, and Gandmountain I think the exspect it half the time... Also I try and pick a store to buy from all the time, because they end up giving better deals if they know your going to come back and buy from them in the future..I have bought all my guns from the same store and it has helped a lot... Just my 2 cents...
Bandhunter


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have purchased several guns from the same store, but I have not tried to haggle and I have not recieved any price cuts. I think I'm getting the shaft. Could you give me an example of a haggling conversation and how it would go. I don't even know how to begin asking them to drop the price.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Tiger, it's definitely worth trying haggling in a gun shop. In the gun shop where I work probably three out of four customers will ask what we can do with the price. Nearly every time, unless it is an unusually good buy already, my boss will come down around AU$50. Sometimes what happens is a particular gun may have been in the shop for up to 6 years or sometimes more, and so my boss will go check the book to see how long the gun has been in the shop. If it has been there for quite a while he will be more willing to sell it for a cheaper price. Otherwise if he is not willing to discount it, he may throw in a couple of boxes of factory ammunition instead. Here is an example of a conversation.

Customer: Look I'm really interested in this lever action 44 magnum, but I don't want to pay the whole $400 for it, what can you do for me?

Boss: (kinda smiles) Hold on I'll just check [goes and checks book, what he paid for it when he bought it, how long he's had it, comes back after a few minutes and says] I'll knock $50 off the price for you

[most customers are happy by this time, but some continue on]

Customer: Hmmm I don't know, it's still a bit out of my price range, if I bought it would you throw in a set of dies?

Boss: No, but how about a gun bag.

Customer: OK I will buy it

So the customer has got $50 off the price plus a free brand new gun bag just for asking. It's worth doing that for anything you buy, remember it's your money that you're saving so don't be embarrassed cos everyone does it! You can make significant savings, one time this guy came in and bought a gun safe, asked for the best price so my boss knocked $100 off, that's really worth the ask!

Hope that helps anyway mate, let us know how it goes!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

You hit it on the head Aussie...I bet you get all the ladies... :beer: What a talker haha lol...Anyways I would approach it the same way..They always will drop price..If they dont they will throw in a couple boxes of shells or a gun case like he said..Or some times they will drop the price and give you stuff..Just ask...What is the worst thing they are going to say no? Give it a try you might suprise yourself...
Bandhunter


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

LOL we can't ever get enough ladies me thinks. I think the key is going into a shop and being their friend, chatting and being easy going before you start talking business, it seems to put them in a better frame of mind. Everyone likes a good yarn and they will be more receptive to haggling if the customer seems to care about more than just the reason they came in there, to get their gun. Trade hunting stories, ask how business is, just general conversation. Haggling is an art!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well here is my delimma. There are two gunshops which I don't mind going to. One is a mom and pop shop, with friendly and helpful service, but their guns are often sub par condition, I assume that the chain stores get the better stuff. I would far prefer to give them my buisness, and could probably talk them down, but would feel bad doing it. The other store is a chain (gander mountain) with crisp and clean guns almost every time, but the service isin't that great, and I would have a hard time talking them down from a price, but I would feel no remorse. I have a feeling that at gander the conversation is going to go something like 
Salesman: Here is gun X, it is $650. 
Me: It is very nice, but How about $600?
Salesman: Look retail price is retail price, I cant sell it for less than that.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Why on earth would you just assume that's what the response would be? When you haven't even tried it yet? Remember it is YOUR money, what have you got to lose by simply asking? They're not going to shoot you or arrest you for asking. All they can say is no. Your mum and dad shop you shouldn't feel guilty about either, remember you are giving them your business and they have every right to say no. Remember that's all that will happen. It's worth an ask if it's gonna save you money remember everyone does it. Swallow your modesty and for goodness sake save yourself some money.


----------

